

Dear Amazon: Convert My Dead-Tree Library to Kindle Books - elidourado
http://elidourado.com/blog/dear-amazon-convert-my-dead-tree-library-to-kindle-books/

======
lutusp
> _Convert My Dead-Tree Library to Kindle Books_

This won't work. Someone might argue that we have the right to turn our
printed books into computer media, but as Google is finding out, this is only
true under very particular circumstances.

If we could do this at home with a scanner and OCR software, that would be one
thing. But it can't be a walk-in business model -- there are too many thorny
legal issues. Someone might convert a book he doesn't "own" in a copyright
sense, and promptly try to sell it _en masse_ , after which the storefront
book conversion business would be shuttered by legal action.

